

It's Crazy How Much Money a Startup Can Waste on Bad Hires - myth_drannon
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/money-wasted-on-bad-hires-2014-02-24

======
notacoward
New site, old content. Previous discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7215196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7215196)

Also flagged. This guy's practically spamming us to get pageviews.

------
jefflinwood
This is an interesting article, but I question hiring people that you fire
after 4-6 weeks - to me, the whole hiring process at this company is way off.

Out of 19 hires, 6 were bad hires, and had to be let go or quit on their own
after 4-6 weeks. For some reason, the company thought they were good enough to
hire, possibly leaving stable jobs with other companies for better
opportunities, and this turned out to not work. Now they have a pretty big
stain on their resumes - a 6 week (full-time) job doesn't look good.

With respects to the 1 hour commute - did the company consider remote working
at all?

------
Bahamut
Some of the points are good, but I challenge the 3 make-or-break assertions.
As a developer, I care about

1) Competitive salary, 2) Good co-workers who understand dev and care for
others, 3) And good top level management who do right by their employees

I don't think this is too much to ask for. I have no problem enduring rough
spots like crunch time, but it needs to be counterbalanced appropriately and
things planned out as best as possible.

Too many companies get #1 & #3 wrong.

